# Fish ID please



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

We caught a couple of these around the rocks at the Pass this weekend. I've never seen one before. From what I have found it looks to be a Blue Runner. Is that accurate? If so, are these good to keep and eat or use as bait?

We also caught a few Spadefish and some small Spanish. Having a tough time finding the keeper Spanish in the bay this year.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes blue runner or hardtail is correct. The only people that eat them boil them and use them as a stock. The only fish that I can think of that will eat them Is kings and amberjack


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

As stated before, hardtail. Great for sharks


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

The best live bait for kings in my opinion.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

BirdNest said:


> Yes blue runner or hardtail is correct. The only people that eat them boil them and use them as a stock. The only fish that I can think of that will eat them Is kings and amberjack


 I have caught grouper on them before. I run my knife along both sides of the backbone and then break it out. The grouper seem to like it.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Amberjack, King, and huge snapper Candy


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

If you're going to use them live, use a heavy weight, troll or cut their tail off...they are so strong that they will swim all around your boat and tangle every single line...


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Great big fish bait - Kings, AJ, Snapper, Grouper, wahoo, off shore tuna wahoo dolphin, jumbos hardtails may get a marlin. 

1+ on 'butterflying' them for grouper or snapper as Rickpcfl states


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

Butterfly or chunk for snapper and grouper. Great bait and VERY plentiful around the jetties


----------



## cskiff14 (Feb 6, 2014)

JasonL said:


> We caught a couple of these around the rocks at the Pass this weekend. I've never seen one before. From what I have found it looks to be a Blue Runner. Is that accurate? If so, are these good to keep and eat or use as bait?
> 
> We also caught a few Spadefish and some small Spanish. Having a tough time finding the keeper Spanish in the bay this year.



How in the world did you manage to catch some spade fish?


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

cskiff14 said:


> How in the world did you manage to catch some spade fish?


They've been schooling around the rocks out there every week. Throw on a 1.0 hook with a small piece of free-lined shrimp and they'll bite.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

153 Large fish said:


> If you're going to use them live, use a heavy weight, troll or cut their tail off...they are so strong that they will swim all around your boat and tangle every single line...


When I free line them I use a balloon to keep track of them.. It can look like they are 50 yds out but they are actually under your boat just chilling, like you said tangled with every other line


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

DawnsKayBug said:


> When I free line them I use a balloon to keep track of them.. It can look like they are 50 yds out but they are actually under your boat just chilling, like you said tangled with every other line


 And your prop, transducer and trim tabs. How do they wrap around all 3? and the wife says "you going overboard"?


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

2RC's II said:


> And your prop, transducer and trim tabs. How do they wrap around all 3? and the wife says "you going overboard"?


Yep I had one tangle in my prop last week when I didnt have any balloons.. I went to move and a loud pop of the line snapping. I was about 25 out and was trying to remember how far out BoatUS comes out for free and which way I was drifting. Luckily it was only about 3 feet of 65# braid loosely wrapped.


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

cskiff14 said:


> How in the world did you manage to catch some spade fish?



I catch them at the jetties occasionally while fishing tight tackle for reds. They eat good believe it or not!


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

They are thick right now 15 feet down. I was marking them and couldn't get them to bite and a school surfaced.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Mackerel's snickers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

